# Support the next Generation of EV advocates!!



## TeachEV (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello all,

A special EV Solar Project designed and built by high school kids needs the help of you and the voting public. These kids have done all they can to push the causes for both Electric Vehicles and Renewable and Sustainable Energy.

Now they need your help, the people and communities who believe in EV’s, Renewable and Sustainable Energy, Environment and Community.

Please see the attached flyer(s) on how you can help the causes in which you believe in, by inspiring the next generation who will continue the hard work in which we all have started!!

Thank you for your support!!
TeachEV


----------



## TeachEV (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

First off thank you to everyone and this board who has supported this project and the advocacy of EV's, Renewables and Education.

Well there is only 24 hrs left to vote, for the high school kids who designed and constructed an EV Solar Charging Station, and are the only 1 of 15 students left in the competition, who are the only ones with a EV an Renewable Energy Project in the Competition.

If they get the votes, they win the Samsung Solve for Tomorrow National Competition in STEM. 
But not only that, the win will be for everyone here in our community who advocates and believes in EV's and Renewable Energy. 

To vote simply post on Instagram or Twitter:
#samsungsolve #samsungsolveMVROP 

You can do it today and tomorrow 

If you want more details see the attached flyer.

Again, we thank you for all of your support!

Teach EV


----------

